
Ask HN: Are bots that do not spam allowed on HN? - Linox
I would like to automatically post from from subreddits like r&#x2F;technology about every 10 minutes, but want to make sure that I follow all HN guidelines.
======
tlb
Please don't. The high-quality stuff from r/technology and r/programming gets
posted here by users. Posting the rest would make HN worse.

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Plus, you'd be competing with the other bots that are already doing that.

~~~
masonic
Absolutely. There are users who traverse particular sites and blindly shovel
every piece onto HN, many at once.

------
justtopost
Please no. While I am sure half the submitters are automated (every NYT
article? Really?), it is not a net positive.

------
skilled
100+ posts per day, how is that not spam?

